# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  سوال در مورد تغییر رشته و ثبت نام در دانشگاه

## Nima1

سلام ، خسته نباشید  لطفا یکی که تجربه داره و یا اطلاعات دقیق داره کمکم کنه  دوستان من رشته ام تجربی بوده و تا پیش دانشگاهی خوندم و الان تموم کردم همه چیزم کامل شده   کنکور هم دادم ، اما از اون جایی که رشته ی خوبی قبول نمی شم   میخوام تغییر رشته بدم و به دانشگاه آزاد برم و در یکی از رشته های بدون کنکور ثبت نام کنم  الان سوال من اینه   من که دیپلم نظری تجربی دارم ، می تونم هر رشته ای که بخوام در دانشگاه آزاد برم ؟  و اگه میشه ، باید چطور و کجا ثبت نام کنم که در شعبه ی همون دانشگاهی که میخوام بیفتم ؟  آخه سوال کردم ، گفتند ثبت نام برای همه ی رشته های بدون آزمون اینترنتی صورت میگیره  اگه هم اینترنتی ثبتنام کنم از کجا بدونم همون دانشگاهی که میخوام میفتم ؟   خیلی ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید  با تشکر از شما دوستان عزیزم

----------


## Nima1

Up

----------


## Nima1

یکی جواب ما رو بده خواهشا

----------


## Nima1

متاسفم برای همه

واقعا که

----------

